# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  سبقتكن ..تقبل الله

## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دخلت المجلس وأنا في شوق لأسبق أخواتي بالتهنئة...فنلت ما أردت ولله الحمد 

فتيات كسالى أكلن الكعك وتثاقلت الأصابع عن تهنئة الأخوات (ابتسامة)

----------


## أمة الستير

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تقبل الله منكم وجعلكم ممن فازوا بالعتق من النار في هذا الشهر المبارك.

همسة:هل أكلتن الكعك؟نحن ما زلنا ننتظر بزوغ شمس يوم الاثنين كي نأكله .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أكلن وأكلن 

ألا ترين ألا وجود لهن في المجلس؟؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تصدقون يا سارة دخلت المجلس فور فتحه لأرى هل من تهنئة فأضم تهنئتي إليها فلم أجد فهممت بالكتابة ثم جاءني شعور غريب بأن أتوقف وآثرت أن أترك التهنئة لأخت لي في الله من يا ترى من ؟ فلما قرأت سبقتكن ... قلت اها إذن هي رغبة سارة تحققت سبحان  الله ، فعلا سباقة للخير يا غالية.تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال وكل عام وأنتم بخير ... صح عيدكم تعيدو وتعاودو.وكل حلويات العيد حلوة ( تحيا المبسس) !!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> جاءني شعور غريب


هذا الشعور نابع من كثرة أكل الحلوى لا شأن له برغبتي ^_^

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

يا سارة لحد الآن إن لم تخني الذاكرة أكلت 3 حبات فقط .... وبعدها بحثت عن الجبن والموالح .... ( تحيا الكعك والمبسس) الحلاوة إذا كثرت لن يكون لها طعم .... حتى الشكولاتة التي آحبها لا أصدق أنها سلمت مني يوم العيد !!!!!!
جعل الله أيامك حلوة *

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> يا سارة لحد الآن إن لم تخني الذاكرة أكلت 3 حبات فقط .... وبعدها بحثت عن الجبن والموالح .... ( تحيا الكعك والمبسس) الحلاوة إذا كثرت لن يكون لها طعم .... حتى الشكولاتة التي آحبها لا أصدق أنها سلمت مني يوم العيد !!!!!!
> جعل الله أيامك حلوة *


آمين وإياك

إذن هو من نقص الحلوى (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم كريم

بارك الله فيكن جميعا أخواتي في الله و جعل عيدنا المبارك عيد نصرة و تمكين لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم
و جعلني و إياك يا سارة و أمة الوهاب و كل الأخوات من السابقين السابقين

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تقبل الله منّا ومنكِ صالح القول والعمل




> فتيات كسالى أكلن الكعك وتثاقلت الأصابع عن تهنئة الأخوات (ابتسامة)


أحسني الظن بأخواتكِ فإني لم أفعل, وتثاقل الأيدي له أسباب كثيرة كالإزعاج على البريد مثلا : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وآثرت أن أترك التهنئة لأخت لي في الله


أحسن الله إليك شميسة الفاضلة..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

تقبل الله منا ومنكم

أما أنا فكنت على سفر
صليت العيد ثم نمت قليلا ثم استيقظت لانهي الحقائب وسافرت ووصلت الفجر اليوم
أي أنه شدة الارهاق والعمل وليس الكسل (ابتسامة مرهقة)

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وهذه هدية لأخواتي ...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بارك الله فيكن جميعا أخواتي في الله و جعل عيدنا المبارك عيد نصرة و تمكين لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم
> و جعلني و إياك يا سارة و أمة الوهاب و كل الأخوات من السابقين السابقين


آمين آمين آمين
بوركت أم كريم ...طلتك كريمة ^_^





> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تقبل الله منّا ومنكِ صالح القول والعمل
> 
> 
> 
> أحسني الظن بأخواتكِ فإني لم أفعل, وتثاقل الأيدي له أسباب كثيرة كالإزعاج على البريد مثلا : )


دعابة يا أستاذة دعابة...هو الدعابات فيها إحسان ظن؟ ^_^
الإزعاج على البريد يعذر صاحبه بشرط قضاء حوائج المزعجين بسرعة  ^_^





> تقبل الله منا ومنكم
> 
> أما أنا فكنت على سفر
> صليت العيد ثم نمت قليلا ثم استيقظت لانهي الحقائب وسافرت ووصلت الفجر اليوم
> أي أنه شدة الارهاق والعمل وليس الكسل (ابتسامة مرهقة)


ما إلك عذر بعد ما شفت مشاركتك في "هل أنت من هؤلاء" ...هو المرهقين يقوموا من النوم يشاغبوا؟؟ 





> وهذه هدية لأخواتي ...


3 حبات من هذه تكفي يا شميسة 
الباقي اتركيه لي *_^

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> هو المرهقين يقوموا من النوم يشاغبوا؟؟


نعم خصوصا لو لم ياخذوا كفايتهم من النوم بسبب تناوب الاولاد في الاستيقاظ والنوم

----------


## أم كريم

بل أنتن الكريمات أخواتي قولا و حتى بالحلويات -إبتسامة- 
و ربنا هو أكرم الأكرمين الحمد لله...كنت سأحزنكن معي في هذه المشاركة 
أولا لأنني حزينة على فراق رمضان و خطر ببالي أنه ربما من حكمة و كرم الله علينا عندما جعل العيد لإظهار الفرحة أنه يعلم سبحانه أننا محزونون على فراق هذه الأيام و كذلك عيد الأضحى الذي تسبقه العشر الأول من ذي الحجة ...
و ثانيا لأنني حزينة على واقع الأمة مع يقيني بالنصر إن شاء الله 
لكنني تراجعت لن أحزنكن بعد أن قرأت هذا المقال -إبتسامة-
للعيد فرحة فلاتقتلوها!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مجلس الطالبات العام 2 مشاهد
استراحة الطالبات1 مشاهد
الأعضاء المتواجدون 1 (سارة بنت محمد)
مشاركات جديدة (لا يوجد)

لو استمر الحال هذه الطريقة بسبب الكعك فسيكون هناك عقوبات ....خصوصا على مشاغبة المجلس (أمومة)

يا أخوات: الأجازة خلصت ^_^

----------


## ليلى الفهد

كل عام وأخواتي في الله بخير وصحة وعافية وتقبل الله منكم ومنا صالح الأعمال

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أهلا ومرحبا باختنا الجديدة ليلى 

حياك الله بين أخواتك 

لعلك هدية العيد إن شاء الله للمجلس ^_^

----------


## ليلى الفهد

أشكرك أختي العزيزة لي الشرف للتعرف على أخوات مثلكن

----------


## هدير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
اشتقت لكن كثيرا 
كل عام وأنتن بخير , عيدكن مبارك , تقبل الله منا ومنكن.
أنشودة العيد:

----------


## هدير

شكولاتة العيد تفضلن


** 


__ 



__ 



__ 



__ 



__ 



__ 



__ 



__ 



__ 



__

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

انتهى العيد ما؟ لكن من حقي أرفع الموضوع وأشارك فيه :Smile: 
أنا ما بحب الكعك  :Smile:  مع هيك استمتعت بالمشاركة في صنعه^^
وقلتلهم بدي صينيّة خاصّة أبيعها لتعبي بس ضحكوا عليي:(

ثُمّ إنّي كُنتُ أُحضّرُ لكِ هديّةً خاصّةً جدًّا وشاءَ اللهُ أن يرحمَكِ اللهُ منها مُشرفتنا العزيزة: )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

سأسبقكن في الأضحى أيضا 

تقبل الله وإليكم خروف العيد

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تقبل الله منا ومنكم وجعله اللَّه عيد خير ونصر وعزة للإسلام والمسلمين*

----------


## مروة عاشور

حياكِ الله وأضحك الله سنَّكِ 
هدية مقبولة
تقبل الله منَّا ومنكِ صالح القول والعمل وأعاده على أُمتنا بالخير واليمن والنصر والتمكين.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

مُبااااركٌ عليكُنّ العيد أخواتي الحبيبات

أضحَكَ اللهُ سنّكِ 
أعجبَتني جدًّا : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وأنا كذلك أعجبتني جدا جدا

أحببت صوت الخروف 
في الأغنية فقط ^_^

----------


## لجين الندى

الله يسعدك سارة : )
تقبل الله منا ومنكن صالح الأعمال 
وكل عام وأنتن بخير

وأهديكن حلاوة العيد .. لكن ..
لكُنّ الشوكلاتة ولي الغلاف الخاااااااااااا  رجي : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> الله يسعدك سارة : )
> تقبل الله منا ومنكن صالح الأعمال 
> وكل عام وأنتن بخير
> 
> وأهديكن حلاوة العيد .. لكن ..
> لكُنّ الشوكلاتة ولي الغلاف الخاااااااااااا  رجي : )


الحمد لله أني لا أحب الشوكولاتة, سآخذ الغلاف الأول فقط وأدع لكِ البقية : )
كل عام وأنتِ ومن تحبين بخير وعافية وقرب من الله, وتقبل الله منّا ومنكِ لجين الفاضلة.

----------


## أم هانئ

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر كبيرا

تقبل اللهم منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال سباقة بالخير دائما لجين وأنا سأتنازل عن الحلوى وغلافها صدقة في العيد .... ابتسامة

----------


## ليلى الفهد

عيد سعيد وعمر مديد ورزق يزيد وقصر مشيد في جنة الحميد المجيد , كل عام وأخواتي العزيزات بألف ألف ألف خير .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لكُنّ الشوكلاتة ولي الغلاف الخاااااااااااا  رجي : )


الحبيبة أم هانئ تصدقت بالغلاف والشكولاتة
والحبيبة مروة عاشور بالشيكولاتة دون الغلاف الأول

وأما أنا فموافقة على شرطك ...^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> عيد سعيد وعمر مديد ورزق يزيد وقصر مشيد في جنة الحميد المجيد , كل عام وأخواتي العزيزات بألف ألف ألف خير .


آمين آمين آمين

أهم شيء أنك قضيت العيد معنا ...في المجلس ^_^

----------


## خنساء

عيدكم مبارك أخواتي الحبيبات,عساكم من عوّاده.. 
وتقبّل الله الطاعات,,
شكرا سارة على هذا الخروف الجميل طبعا لو كان عندي مثله لن أذبحه للطافته, والان بعد أن أصبح خروف العيد على حاسبتي فانها لا تنفك من أيدي أبناء اخوتي!!!!
اللهم اجعله عيد خير وسعادة ونصر على الأمة الاسلامية.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين آمين آمين

أختي خنساء بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


مشاركة حتى لا ننسى 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%AF&highlight=

----------


## هدير

*كل عام وأنتم بخير 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم 



****




**معايدتي للجميع أخواتي أعاده عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية**

إضغط هنا*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أجتمع الكل وتفرق وبقيت أختكم( قلبي مملكه )على اطلال المجلس
هل حقا دائما متأخره!؟ياللأسف ...يارب أجعلنا دائما سابقين إلى الخير والأستكثار منه.

في الحقيقه كلماتك تبعثني للحماس  وبالنسبه للكعكعه فأنا ليس مروادها إنما أنا من أصحاب هدية أختنا لجين وايضا هدير ..أبتسامه
تقبل الله من الجميع صالح الأعمال.
مبارك عليكم وعساكم من عواده ولو كانت متأخره  :Smile:

----------


## حكمة

كل عام وأنتن بخير
عيدكن مبارك ..
متأخرة نعم ... ولكني أتيت (ابتسامة خجولة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ولا يهمكم

المهم أنكما أتيتما

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

تقبل الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال، ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

تقبّلَ اللهُ منّا ومنكُم وكلّ عامٍ وأنتنّ إلى اللهِ أقرب()
الكهرباء موعد قطعها صباحيّ فهنّأتُ قبلَ صلاةِ العيد (ابتسامة)

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وأنتن إلى الله أقرب: )
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال()

هاتولي عيديتي:-d

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الأعمال،، كيف حالك أخيتي منال؟

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الأعمال،، كيف حالك أخيتي منال؟


اللهم آمين آمين
بخير أختي الفاضلة، عساك كذلك؟
رضي الله عنا وعنكم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آميـن، بخير ولله الحمد والمنة، بارك الله فيك 

مجلس الطالبات يحتاج إلى مواضيع مفيدة وتفاعل واستغلال الإجازة الصيفية بما هو مفيد

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> آميـن، بخير ولله الحمد والمنة، بارك الله فيك 
> 
> مجلس الطالبات يحتاج إلى مواضيع مفيدة وتفاعل واستغلال الإجازة الصيفية بما هو مفيد


أية إجازة يا أختي غفر الله لي ولك -ابتسامة كبيرة-
لما تنتهي إجازة العيد لن تري وجهي في البيت إلا بعد 6ساعات خروج  إن لم تزد عن ذلك  غير أعمال  البيت
وعيدك مبارك: )
والله المستعان

----------


## أم أروى المكية

تقبل الله مني ومنكن أخواتي في الله أم علي ومنال ، وأسأل الله العظيم أن يجعلني وإياكن من عتقائه من النار وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات ... آمين 
وعيدكم مبارك .. نعم أخيتي أم علي يجب علينا جميعا أن نستغل الأجازة الصيفية أحسن استغلال .
فمجلس الطالبات يفتقد لكن جميعا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*نسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياكم لما فيه خير الدنيا والآخرة وأن ييسر لنا أمورنا*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

ختم الله شهركم بالرحمة والغفران ... والعتق من النيران وتقبل صيامكم .
وقيامكم وصالح أعمالكم  ... وجعلنا وإياكم من عتقائه من النار .
وجعل ختام صومكم عبادة ... والعيد لكم فرحة وسعادة .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين،، أعاده الله على أمتنا الإسلامية بالخير والنصر.. والحمدلله ونسأله سبحانه القبول وحسن الختام..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> ختم الله شهركم بالرحمة والغفران ... والعتق من النيران وتقبل صيامكم .
> وقيامكم وصالح أعمالكم  ... وجعلنا وإياكم من عتقائه من النار .
> وجعل ختام صومكم عبادة ... والعيد لكم فرحة وسعادة .


آمين .... وتقبل الله منا جميعا صالح الأعمال .
اللهم بلغنا رمضان أعواما عديدة وأزمنة مديدة .

----------


## حكمة

أن تأتي متأخرا خير من أن لا تأتي أبدا 
: )  ابتسامة خجولة !!
عيدكن مبارك تقبل الله منا ومنكن وأعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والأمن والسلام

----------

